# VG30ET and Remote Turbo questions



## pat94XE-V6 (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm curious of what is the highest safe boost pressure would be for a VG30ET motor? Also about how much horse power would you get at that PSI? 

Does anybody know any disadvantages of having a remote turbo? i'm not planing on running all the way to the back of the car.. just beside the transmission i have a nice spot with a lot of room. if i were to hook that up would i use the exhaust from both header pipes or just from one to rum the turbo?


----------

